# Setting up vintage audio components



## rltraver (Aug 10, 2012)

I finally finished my theater room and now I need to connect my vintage Onkyo 540 amp and my Klipsch horns. My home has a hard wired network as well as numerous wireless routers. Part of my network has a free standing network hard drive that contains thousands of songs and some video. Playing video should not be an issue sense I'm installing a smart TV.

I know that using a laptop and connecting the headphone output to the preamp will work, however, I'm looking for a better solution. I’m thinking about placing a CPU out of sight and installing a flip down touchscreen monitor…any better ideas? 

I saw that Onkyo has a network capable amplifier, however, I want to use my old equipment.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, rltaver!


rltraver said:


> I know that using a laptop and connecting the headphone output to the preamp will work, however, I'm looking for a better solution.


 It’s difficult to follow all that, but if all you’re really asking is for a better way to get an audio signal to your Onkyo than to use your laptop’s headphone output, I’d suggest using a good-quality outboard USB sound card.
Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!!  Since your post seems to be "networking audio/media server" related, I'll copy your post there. You should get more responses. I'll post a link, too. Good luck!

Copied here.


----------

